# Copyride freie hip hop musik



## michback (13. März 2005)

Ich suche für ein Video als hindergrund musik hip hop (instrumental) wo bekomme ich sowas kostenlos aber legal.

mfg micha


Ps: Ich arbeite mit magix Video deluxe 2004/2005


----------



## spinchmeister (14. März 2005)

kommt drauf an..legale loops bekommst du bei flashkit.com - ist sicher was hiphop artiges dabei...legale mp3s..
http://www.musikcenter.net
http://www.track4.net - alles seiten, wo künstler ihre lieder anbieten..musst dir halt was zurechtschnipseln


----------

